# Automatsierung in Sternverkabelung Aufwand und Planung (Klartext)



## Passion4Automation (14 Dezember 2016)

*Automatsierung in Sternverkabelung Aufwand und Planung*

Hallo,

plane eine Automatsierung eines neuen EFH mit einer 750 881.
Verteiler im Keller alles zentral.

*Grobaufbau.*
Hager Schrank neben Zählerfeld 1050x1850mm
130 DI 120 DO bissl Analogeingang, RS 232/485, DALI 
Dali
Einzelraumregelung mit PT 1000
VISU über IPS 
Elsner Weterstation
Bissl Energiemonitoring
Heizung läuft autark ohne SPS 
Einiges an Beleuchtung über ELDOLED (DALI) mit Dali Präsenzmelder 
J-YSYTY 6x2x0,8 zu allen  SPS Tastern, in Abstellräumen, Keller und Garage konvetionlle Taster ebenfalls J-ysty, wegen Preis.
5x1,5 für Steckdosen in jeden Raum 
Rolladen mit OSCAT Bausteinen 
Fensterkontakte

Ich habe noch etwas Zeit und habe früh mit der Planung angefangen, weil ich das alles nicht ohne finde.
Ein Testaufbau mit der 750 881 läuft schon, hatte schon Erfolge.

Über den Winter wird der Eingabeplan gezeichnet und ich möchte mir einen Elektriker Meister suchen der mir das ganze abnimmt und berantend wirkt.
Den Rest werde ich selber machen, bin gelernter Betriebselektriker und da nicht unbholfen.

Habt ihr noch Tipps für mich?

Ich meine die Sternverkabelung muss gut geplant sein weil das jede Menge Kabel sind, hab da wenig Erfahrung wie man die Kabel am sinnvolsten im Rohbau legt.

Ich möchte mir die nächsten Monate schon mal den Schrank und die Teile kaufen, wenn der Eingabeplan dann steht auch noch das Projekt, samt Doku erstellen.
Ich möchte das alles vor dem Bau machen, wenn ich einen geeigneten Elektromeister finde, weil ich der Meinung bin das man den Schrank vorher wegen dem großen Aufwand machen sollte.

Der Schrank soll dann auf die Baustelle und an die gelegten Leitungen angeschalossen werden. So macht man es zumindest in der Indsutrie.

Habt ihr das auch so gemacht, bzw ist das sinnvoll bei dem Umfang was ich vor habe?

Mir ist einfach ein strukturierter Aufbau mit doku und evtl Hanschaltung falls die SPS ausfällt wichtiger als schnell schnell mal ne SPS rein.

Würdet Ihr wieder eine Sternverkabelung machen???



Freue mich auf zahlreiche Erfahrungsberichte.


Danke.


----------



## GLT (14 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem Neubau nahezu 100% Sternverkabelung ausgeführt, d.h. JEDE Steckdosenkombi hat ihre eigene Zuleitung, genauso wie JEDE Bedienstelle, Schwachstrom sowieso - einzig Beleuchtungsdosen müssen sich 2 eine Zuleitung teilen.

Mehrkosten fallen an, keine Frage - da ich aber alles selber gemacht habe, war es nur der Materialpreis.
Bei Planung des Hauses wurden schon entsprechende Steigschächte/Kabelwege eingeplant - sonst wird es u.U. haarig - z.B. wenn keine Wände in Flucht stehen o.ä.

Den Schrank vorfertigen ist sicherlich sinnig - jedoch mit dem Eli vorher alles abklären, wenn er schlussendlich dafür geradestehen muss.

Wenn Du ohnehin mit PM arbeitest, würd ich mir das mit den SPS-Tastern nochmal überlegen - für die üblichen Bedienungen braucht man nicht viele Tasten (Szenendenke) u. für Sonderfälle hast du ohnehin deine Visu.

Die oft diskutierte Hand-FallBack-Notlösung habe ich nicht realisiert - meine 10J alte Wago hat mich vorher nie im Stich gelassen u. werkelt nun im neuen Haus.


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 Dezember 2016)

Hi GLT,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ja Steigschächte bzw. Aussparungen müssen eingeplant werden.
Was meinst du in Flucht stehen, also ich weiß was eine Flucht. Meinst du damit das wenn Wände im EG und OG nicht durchgängig bis um Dach verlaufen, also versetzt?
Ich habe mir vorgenommen, alle Kabel für Rolladen, Licht, Präsenzmelder, Netzwerk, evtl SAT und Raumzuleitung über die Filigrandecke mit Leerrohren zu legen.

Hast du einen Keller? Die Enscheidung ist bei uns noch nicht sicher.
Ich finde ohne Keller ist die Sternverkabelung noch schwieriger.

Wegen den PM: Ich möchte die Visu nur on Top nutzn weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das die VISU eher verreckt als die Wago und es soll so viel wie möglich auch ohne Visu gehen.

Hand FallBack Notlösung: Ich dachte mir da falls noch Platz im Verteiler und Kohle da ist eine Logo einzubauen, also parralell für die Lampen mit Stromstoßschalter und ein paar wichtige Rolladen, bei den Dali Geräten wirds schwieriger.


Danke.


----------



## Tiktal (15 Dezember 2016)

Also die Grundidee den Kasten vorab bereits fertig zu haben ist sicherlich lobenswert...allerding wird sicherlich wärend der Bauphase die ein oder andere Änderung kommen. ALso das ganze nicht zu statisch machen und GENUG Reserven einplanen! Besser ist das 

Hab nicht neu gebaut, aber umgebaut und ich bin nun dabei einen neuen Verteiler zu planen, da meiner bereits an seine Grenzen stößt.

Habe bei mir die Steckdosen mit einem 5x1,5 durchverbunden, ein Fehler, da ich nicht bedacht hatte das bei normaler B16A Absicherung mindestens 2,5" verlegt werden muss. Naja, gibts halt 13A Sicherungen. In Räumen die besonders viele Steckdosen-Kombis haben (Wohnzimmer) gibts dann auch schon mal drei Zuleitungen (je eine Zimmerseite, TV-Steckdosen. Ich würde es nicht pauschalisieren und jede Kombi zum Verteiler ziehen, sondern jeden Raum für sich bewerten.

Bei uns ist es sehr glücklich das der Verteilerraum sich genau mittig im Haus befindet und ich von dort überall mit relativ kurzen Leitungen hin komme.

Wie GLT schon geschrieben hat, überleg dir ob Du wirklich überall diese sehr teuren SPS-Taster nutzen möchtest. Denn sobald du nicht mehr alleine im Haus wohnst, wird es witzig. Bei uns bereits bei einer läppischen vierfach-Taster-Kombi. Soll ein bestimmtes Licht eingeschaltet werden gibt es öfter ein wildes "geklacker" bis das richtige Licht erwischt wurde. Deswegen überlege ich mir eine Lösung mit PM und Szenen-Steuerung, leider haperts derzeit daran das ich keinen mit Kleintier-Unterdrückung finde.

Wichtig finde ich auch ein adäquater Überspannungsschutz. Hab einmal eine Soannungsspitze, vermutlich übers Telefonnetz in meine Steuerung bekommen --> Fritz-Box und analogen Karten der Steuerung hinnüber. War nicht so wild, da ich ja zuhause war und das schnell beheben konnte, aber man kommt schnell ins Grübeln. Hab nun alle Leitungen die nach draussen gehen so gut es geht mit einer extra Zuleitung aus unserem Nebengebäude geholt und einen Überspannungsschutz in die Zuleitung gesetzt.

Fensterkontakte sind eine gute Idee, setz die aber so das du nicht nur erkennst das das Fenster zu ist, sondern auch verriegelt. -> noch etwas an das ich leider nicht gedacht habe. Auch solltest Du an Riegelschaltkontakte in den Türen denken.

Das ist erstmal das was mir so in den Sinn gekommen ist. 

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Tiktal,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ja grob will ich den Schrank aufbauen, einige Programmteile mal programmieren aber sind halt noch nicht scharf.
Hab keinen Bock mitten im Bau groß zu programmieren, ich will aufbauen anschließen und das wichtigste soll schon laufen.

Ja 16 A ist der Richtwert 18m bei 1,5. Aber da kannst du auch leicht mit Standard Elektroinstallation drüber kommen, da verbindet man ja auch Steckdose für Steckdose in einem Raum.
Man muss halt mal ausrechnen ob die 13 A oder die 2,5er Leitung teuerer ist. Erfahrungsgemäß die 13er Automaten.

Ja die SpS Taster sind teuer und ohne Symbole verwirrend, bei mir kommen die Jung zum Einsatz welche Serei weiß ich noch nicht aber mit Symbolen.
Das mit den Präsenzmeldern ist cool aber nicht 100% ausgereift z.B. Kleintiere oder Bereiche ausblenden und dann kommen da noch andere Faktoren. Im Wohnzimmer ist es ein klares JA/NEIN ob da PM,s sein sollen, ich mache schon einen rein, weil meiner auch die Lux misst und ich da eine Konstantlichregelung relativ einfach aufbauen kann.
Und falls ich mal keine Lust mehr auf Automatisierung habe, habe ich einen Taster und bei für die Rollos eine Logo ein und für die Beleuchtung.

Aber nichts desto trotz sind PM einfach geil, hab welche mit Dali. Aber wie gesagt noch nicht ausgereift. In der Industrie gibst visual systems die können das, aber erst in 20 Jahren bezahlbar.


Über den Überspannungsschutz mache ich mir auch schon Gedanken, ist ziemlich komplitiert das Thema.

Hast du deine SPS am Heimnetzwerk bzw. am LAN? 
Weil dein Blitzschaden ist ja von der Telekomleitung gekommen, der muss ja iwie in die SPS rein,oder evtl über die TS 35 Tragschiene auf die AO AI Karten?



Für was benutzt du die Riegelkontakte? Ich würde in der Hasutüre einen verbauen aber sonst nicht.

Welche Fensterkontakte hast du?


Danke


----------



## santacrews (16 Dezember 2016)

Moin goifalracer!

Darf ich mal fragen, was Du für einen Schrank geplant hast?
Ich habe eine ähnliche DI/DO Kombi (92DI 120DO + paar AI / AO Karten) und mein Schrank platzt inzwischen aus allen Nähten.
Habe einen Rittal AE1213.500. Der ist 1200 hoch und 1000 breit.
Es passt, aber da ist viel gequetscht. Wenn du kannst, nimm nen Standschrank.

Habe  auch Sternverkabelung und würde es immer wieder tun. In einfachen  Räumen (Kinderzimmer Flur etc.) habe ich ein 7x1,5 hin gezogen. Da ist  dauer L N PE drin und 5 schaltbare Steckdosen. Ansich eine tolle Lösung,  allerdings habe ich jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit festgestellt, dass  Induktion ein nicht zu vernachlässigbares Thema ist. Eine LED  Lichterkette Blitzt alle 20-30s einmal kurz auf, obwohl der L der  Steckdose ausgeschaltet ist. Ob es nun aber an dem 7x1,5 oder an der  Menge an Leitungen in dem Steigeschacht liegt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das wenn Wände im EG und OG nicht durchgängig bis um Dach verlaufen, also versetzt?


Ja, meine ich.
Da läuft man schnell Gefahr einige Bögen zuviel zu bekommen, was den Kabelverzug erschwert, wenn man das in Rohr macht.



goifalracer schrieb:


> Hast du einen Keller? Die Enscheidung ist bei uns noch nicht sicher.
> Ich finde ohne Keller ist die Sternverkabelung noch schwieriger.


Vollunterkellerung - incl. angebauter Garage.
Aber auch ohne KG ist die Verkabelung nicht schwieriger - nur anders.




goifalracer schrieb:


> Hand FallBack Notlösung: Ich dachte mir da falls noch Platz im Verteiler  und Kohle da ist eine Logo einzubauen, also parralell für die Lampen  mit Stromstoßschalter und ein paar wichtige Rolladen, bei den Dali  Geräten wirds schwieriger.


Sorry, aber das ist schlichtweg Unfug. Eine Steuerung als Ersatz für eine Steuerung einsetzen zu wollen, wobei die Ersatzsteuerung dann auch noch wesentlich "schwächer" ist.
Wenn man solche Konstrukte berücksichtigt, dann nimmt man gleich 2 gleichwertige Steuerungen u. "teilt" die Anlage sinnig auf - fällt eine aus, übernimmt die andere somit automatisch den Notbetrieb.

Aber wir reden hier von einem EFH u. keinem AKW.


----------



## Tiktal (16 Dezember 2016)

@GLT: Aber im Haus befindet sich meist noch der Partner...und der geht ähnlich schnell hoch wenn das Licht, oder die Heizung nicht funktionert


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2016)

Vlt. solltest Du aber deine Planungsansätze mal anderst betrachten.

Wenn ich mir die Anzahl DI/DO ansehe, den Preis für die SPS-Taster, deine Handproblematik, den nötigen Platzbedarf für die Verkabelungen (Klemmen), den nötigen Verdrahtungsaufwand usw - schonmal an KNX gedacht?

Für den Preis des SPS-Tasters gibt es vernünftige KNX-Taster - u. 2 Dräht anstecken ist besser, als zig Drähte anklemmen.
2 Drähte in der Verteilung brauchen VIEL weniger Klemmstellen im Verteiler als zig 6x2x0,8-Leitungen.

Zig DOs+Relais verursachen einen wesentlich grösseren Platzbedarf/Verdrahtungsaufwand als KNX-Aktoren u. die haben eine Handbedienung perse eingebaut.

KNX-PMs sind preislich durchaus wettbewerbsfähig zu den besseren analogen PMs - bei weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Tiktal (16 Dezember 2016)

@*goifalracer*: Ja, der Controller ist am Netzwerk (logisch ;-) ) und darüber hats mir dann die Teile zerschossen...das ist zumindest der einzige Weg der Sinn macht. 
Sooon schwierig ist Überspannungsschutz nicht, man sollte sich nur auf einen Hersteller festlegen, da scheinbar die Schutzklassen sonst nicht miteinander zu vergleichen sind. Man muss natürlich überlegen was Sinn macht...man kanns auch leicht übertreiben.

KNX ist auch wirklich nett, weniger Verdrahtungsaufwand und man kann den Geräten sagen was passiert wenn die "Logik" mal weg ist. Außerdem sind das die einzigen Präsenzmelder die ich bisher gefunden habe mit Kleintierunterdrückung.
Allerdings kommt hier die Programmier-Software noch dazu, die wenn man über 20 Geräte im Einsatz hat, ordentlich Schotter kostet.


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2016)

Oder man geht klug mit der kleinen Version um


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo sanatcrews,

klar frag was du meinst bin an jedem Erfahrungsaustauscht interressiert.
Geplant ist ein Hager Standschrank 1850 hoch 1050 breit, seperater Zählerschrank und ein kleiner Rittal für die ELDOLED Treiber (dieser ist nicht Laienbedienbar) da werden dann die Klemmen, Netzteile und Treiber untergebracht.

Hast du gedimmte LED,s mit PWM? Hast du die Leitungen alle in einem Steigschacht?
Dein Phänomen kommt wsl von Induktion benachbarter Leiter z.B. Herdleitung. Die 30 Sekunden ist die Aufladungszeit vom Kondensator im Netzteil.

Hast du zu den Tastern JYsty gezogen und den Schirm aufgelegt? Hast du im 24 V Bereich Störungen, rein interessehalber, weil ich plane die Taststellen mit JYSTY.


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo GLT,

ja das ist wie BMW und Audi, oder Haus mit oder ohne Keller.
Mir ist das bewusst das die Reihenklemmen platz nehmen und die SPS Taster fast das gleiche wie KNX kosten.
Aber ich bin der Meinung KNX komplett und für die Spezialfunktionen noch ne SPS oder nur ne SPS.
In den Abstellraum, Speisekammer, Garage, Speicher, Keller kommen sowieso nur nirmale Taster (zu viel Kosten) den Rest will ich über SPS Taster und die Sondersachen über eine Visu.

Die Relais werden auch handbedienbar und die fürs Licht sind Eltakos, ausser di ELDOLED,s sind nur umständlcih Handbedienbar.

Ich würde jetzt nicht jede Steckdosenkombi so wie du aus dem Verteiler anfahren, aber auch das ist Geschmackssache. Und falls die SPS aus welchem Grund auch immer mal raus kommt, baue ich Relais oder ne Logo ein, das kann jeder ELI mit entsprechender Doku erweitern, Fehler beheben oder Umbauen.
Bei dezentralem KNX so wie die IDEE es hergibt, brauche ich immer wieder KNX.

Die Leitungsmenge ist aber eine Hürde da gebe ich dir Recht.

Meine PM,s sind an Dali haben alles ausser Kleintierunterdrückung und Temperatur bzw Feuchtigkeit.

Hinterher is sowieso alles falsch, danach ist man schlauer.

Hast du deine Taster mit Jysty angefahren und den Schirm geerdet, bzw schon mal Störungen wegen Induktion auf der 24V Ebene?


Danke.


----------



## santacrews (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Goifalracer,

Separaten Zählerschrank habe ich auch. Bin ich mehr als glücklich mit.

Gedimmte LEDs habe ich auch, aber nicht mit PWM. Ich dimme mit einer 4-20mA AO Karte und dann auf ein SSR als Thyristorsteller der mir eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung macht.
Schrank hängt bei mir im Keller und im Keller gehe ich über Kabelkanal an der Decke an ein paar Punkte im EG. Für das erste OG sind alle Leitungen durch einen alten Kamin gekommen.

Zu den Tastern habe ich jeweils ein JYSTY 2x8x0.6 gezogen. Ich habe überall die Gira SPS Taster, die haben 6 LEDs, Hintergrundbeleuchtung und 6 Taster. Schirm habe ich nicht aufgelegt. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Selbst im 1.OG kann ich kaum Spannungsabfall feststellen. Analogwerte (Raumtemperaturfühler) habe ich auch über JYSTY (2x2x0.6). Auch das funktioniert einwandfrei ohne Schirm. 

Ein Kollege hat allerdings schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit Dimmer im/am Schaltschrank und Analogwerten (4-20mA). Dort sprang die Raumtemperatur wild herum, wenn das Licht bzw. der Dimmer eingeschaltet wurde. Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass es sich bei dem Dimmer um ein richtig fettes Teil aus der Theaterbeleuchtung handelt. Die hängen bei ihm unter der Decke und sind für größere Leistungen gedacht.


----------



## Passion4Automation (17 Dezember 2016)

Ja deswegen wollte ich die dinger in nen separaten  Schrank und zur led kommt ein geschirmtes nym. Andere User  berichten das sie mit den eldoled keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2016)

Naja EMV und Dimmer ist ein weites Feld.
Ich hab hier Dali und die Dimmer im jeweiligen Raum.
War bei mir die günstigere und flexiblere Lösung.
Schirmung war hierbei nirgends notwendig.
Ein Meanwell-Netzteil im Verteilerschrank machte Probleme (Pfeiffen und Störung Radio-Empfang).


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (17 Dezember 2016)

Hi blockmove,

ja bei mir ist geplant zentral das wohnzimmer die Küche, essbereich und bad zu dimmen.
Alles andere bekommt einen LampenAuslass mit 5x1.5 und dann kann ich bei Bedarf dezentral über dali dimmen.
Es gibt nämlich von lunatone sehr kleine dimmertreiber mit dali, die passen in jeden halbwegs grossen lampenanschluss rein.


----------



## GLT (17 Dezember 2016)

Ich hab die Lunatone-Dalitreiber im Einsatz u. bin absolut zufrieden damit.

Zentrale Treiber wollte ich nicht, wegen den langen Zuleitungen - so bleibe ich <2m zu den Spots.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi blockmove,
> 
> ja bei mir ist geplant zentral das wohnzimmer die Küche, essbereich und bad zu dimmen.
> Alles andere bekommt einen LampenAuslass mit 5x1.5 und dann kann ich bei Bedarf dezentral über dali dimmen.
> Es gibt nämlich von lunatone sehr kleine dimmertreiber mit dali, die passen in jeden halbwegs grossen lampenanschluss rein.



Wo es geht, verzichte ich bei LEDs auf 230V.
Ich hab hier z.B. LED-Panels https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00M2WYBH2/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_5_w

Als erstes werden die China LED-Treiber entsorgt und durch vernünftige Treiber (TCI jolly oder Lunatone) ersetzt.
Bis jetzt fahr ich damit problemlos (und verhältnismässig günstig). 

 Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 Dezember 2016)

Hallo GLT und blockmove,

beim zentralisierten gehts mir hauptsächlich darum, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich die 24 v Netzteile und die Treiber verbauen soll, gut die Treiber könnten in trafotunnel.

Habt ihr eine abgehängte decke wo ihr alles verstecken könnt, weil ihr dezentral aufgebaut habt?


----------



## GLT (18 Dezember 2016)

Leider keine abgehängte Decke - Leuchtentöpfe mit Trafotunnel.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hallo GLT und blockmove,
> 
> beim zentralisierten gehts mir hauptsächlich darum, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich die 24 v Netzteile und die Treiber verbauen soll, gut die Treiber könnten in trafotunnel.
> 
> Habt ihr eine abgehängte decke wo ihr alles verstecken könnt, weil ihr dezentral aufgebaut habt?



Ich hab abgehängte Decken, hab aber meine Treiber meist anders untergebracht.
Für den TV im Wohn-Esszimmer hab ich z.B. eine Vorwand. Dahinter stecken die LED-Teiber, Netzwerkswitch und wetek core.
Für's Schlafzimmer habe ich eine Schiebetür mit eingebautem TV gezimmert. Die Schiebetür verschwindet auch in einer Vorwand.
Somit habe ich auch hier Platz für Treiber. Im Flur wird es eine beleuchtete Nische geben und dahinter findet sich dann auch Platz.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tiktal (19 Dezember 2016)

@*goifalracer*
ich denke die meisten die LEDs ansteuern wollen, nehmen Treiber die direkt einen 230V Eingang haben, so das man mit einem Gerät klar kommt. 
Wie gesagt: bin derzeit auch am Kopf zerbrechen was ich mache, werde wohl auf Dali umsteigen und dann direkt vor der Lampe den Treiber setzten. Da ich überall Holzdecken habe, sollte das auch machbar sein.
Die Dinge die mich noch grübeln lassen sind z.B Wandlampe (wohin mit dem Treiber, welches LEuchtmittel GU10), Lampen mit E27 Fassung (Retrofit mit welchem Dimmer vernünftig dimmbar) und weiteres...man will einfach mit Gewalt an alles denken 

@All: mich würden mal Bilder von Euren Schaltschränken als Inspiration interessieren! 

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Passion4Automation (19 Dezember 2016)

Bilder von schaltschränken würden mich auch interessieren.

Onno, schau mal bei lunatone, da gibts treiber mit Dali, die sindungelogen nur ein bisschen größer als eine streichholzschachtel.


----------



## Passion4Automation (19 Dezember 2016)

Bilder von schaltschränken würden mich auch interessieren.

Onno, schau mal bei lunatone, da gibts treiber mit Dali, die sindungelogen nur ein bisschen größer als eine streichholzschachtel.


----------

